# Περί ετυμολογίας



## hellex (Mar 10, 2016)

Αποδέχομαι τη μεταφορά του θέματος, που παράθεσα για τα διαλυτικά, σε νέο νήμα και αν δικαιωθεί εκεί, εύχομαι να το επαναφέρουμε εδώ.



> Δεν θυμάμαι πώς έγινε και έγραψα ότι το kolay παράγεται από το kol = μπράτσο



Από την ονομασία της Αφροδίτης "Κωλιάς", βλ. εδώ και την ανάλογη ονομασία του κόλπου κοντά στον Άλιμο, προκύπτει η θεά προστάτιδα για τον εύκολο τοκετό, ιερό της οποίας βρισκόταν στον Άλιμο ή η ονομασία για το ακρωτήρι (Collias) σε σχήμα ποδιού. Από το σχετικό μύθο προκύπτει η ονομασία σχετικά με τα άκρα.
βλ. εδώ


Από συζήτηση που ξεκίνησε εδώ.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 10, 2016)

Αγαπητή Χέλεξ, κάτι δεν κατάλαβα.

Βλέπω στο Perseus, στο οποίο παραπέμπεις, ότι το προσωνύμιο Κωλιάς αφορά μόνο το συγκεκριμένο ακρωτήρι και ότι το «άκρα» που αναφέρεται πριν είναι *επίθετο *που προσδιορίζει το τοπωνύμιο.

Το τουρκικό kol, μπράτσο, έχει παλαιοτουρκική ρίζα σύμφωνα με το ετυμολογικό λεξικό Νισανιάν.

Μήπως εννοούσες κάτι άλλο;


----------



## hellex (Mar 10, 2016)

Επίσης, το αναφέρει ως κύριο όνομα τής Αφροδίτης, "a surname of Aphrodite". 
Επιπρόσθετα, ο Αριστοφάνης στις Νεφέλες στίχ. 53, είναι πιο συγκεκριμένος και περιγράφει τη θεά Αφροδίτη ως Κωλιάδα, " Γενετυλλίδα".


----------



## Palavra (Mar 10, 2016)

Εντάξει όλ' αυτά, αλλά δεν καταλαβαίνω τι σχέση έχουν με το κολάι.


----------



## hellex (Mar 10, 2016)

Αναφέρθηκα, στο θέμα "col" που σημαίνει άκρο, από την ελληνική λέξη "κωλήν" που δηλώνει το άκρο. Επίσης, λόγω της ονομασίας της Αφροδίτης δεν πρέπει να παραλείψουμε την "εύκολη γέννα". Γιατί να γίνει παραμπομπή σε τουρκική λέξη;


----------



## Palavra (Mar 10, 2016)

Συνεχίζω να μην καταλαβαίνω. Το _κολάι_ είναι αυτούσιο δάνειο από τα τουρκικά, ακόμα και οι συνάψεις «παίρνω το κολάι» και «βρίσκω το κολάι» είναι δάνειο από τα τουρκικά. Τα ελληνικά λεξικά λένε όλα το ίδιο. Τι σχέση έχει η ονομασία της Αφροδίτης;

Επίσης, από περιέργεια, αν ξέρει κανείς μπορεί να μας φωτίσει στο εξής; Το λήμμα «Κωλιάς» του Perseus στο προηγούμενο ποστ μου αναφέρει ότι αυτό σημαίνει _potter's clay_ και δεν δίνει απώτερο έτυμο. Το διαβάζω σωστά;

Ευχαριστώ!


----------



## nickel (Mar 10, 2016)

Palavra said:


> Το λήμμα «Κωλιάς» του Perseus στο προηγούμενο ποστ μου αναφέρει ότι αυτό σημαίνει _potter's clay_ και δεν δίνει απώτερο έτυμο. Το διαβάζω σωστά;



Η _κωλιάς γη_ είναι ο καλός πηλός από το ακρωτήρι της Κωλιάδας.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 10, 2016)

Οκ, ευχαριστώ. Για το «Κωλιάς» δεν δίνει απώτερο έτυμο, σωστά;


----------



## nickel (Mar 10, 2016)

Διάφορες ερμηνείες δίνουν σε σχέση με τα άκρα, το κώλον ή την κωλήν. Π.χ. από σχόλια στον Αριστοφάνη:

οἱ μὲν Κωλιάδα τὴν θεὸν καλοῦσιν, νεανίου ἀττικοῦ ἀποδράντος ἀπὸ λῃστῶν συμμαχίᾳ τῆς θεοῦ καὶ οὕτως αὐτὴν ὀνομάσαντος, καθάπερ αὐτὸς δεθεὶς τῶν κώλων ἀπελύθη ὑπὸ γυναικός, οἱ δέ, θυγατρὸς τοῦ ἀρχιλῃστοῦ δι' ἐρῶτα· οἱ δέ, τόπον ἐοικότα κώλοις ἀνδρός, ἔνθα ἡ θεὸς τιμᾶται· ἔνιοι δέ, Ἴωνος θύοντος κόρακα ἁρπάσαι κωλὴν καὶ ἐν ἐκείνῳ τῷ τόπῳ ἀποθέσθαι, ὅθεν οὕτως ὠνομάσθη.


----------



## hellex (Mar 13, 2016)

Χαιρετίζω την παρουσία σου Altan, γιατί από τα τουρκικά που μας παραθέτεις, ελπίζω να μπορείς να με διαφωτίσεις στο εξής:


Ο μεταφραστής τής Google, μου επιστρέφει δύο λέξεις στην τουρκική, με την ίδια προφορά. Η μία είναι kolai και η άλλη kolay. Για τη μία δίνει τη μετάφραση περιφέρεια για την άλλη εύκολο. Ισχύει ή υπάρχει κιάλλη λέξη που να γράφεται για παράδειγμα kollai;
το λάμδα ακούγεται σαν το θεσσαλονικιώτικο δηλαδή μακρόσυρτο. Και ο τονισμός και για τις δύο λέξεις είναι και στο "o" και στο "a". Κάτι δηλαδή σαν " κό-λλάϊ". Ισχύει αυτό;

το θέμα τής λέξης μοιάζει να είναι το ίδιο και για τις δύο λέξεις δηλαδή "kol". Ποιά είναι η διαφορά που προσδίδει η κατάληξη, που στην μία περίπτωση είναι "ai" ενώ στην άλλη "ay"; Δηλαδή, εννοώ αν χαρακτηρίζει στις τουρκικές λέξεις το γένος (αρσενικό, θηλυκό, ουδέτερο) ή κάτι διαφορετικό. 

το θέμα kol σημαίνει κάτι ιδιαίτερο στα τουρκικά;


----------



## Palavra (Mar 13, 2016)

Χέλλεξ,


ο μεταφραστής της Google είναι για μια πρόχειρη απόδοση, δηλαδή για να καταλάβουμε πολύ χοντρικά τι λέει ένα κείμενο, όχι για να κάνουμε ετυμολογική έρευνα.
Για το θέμα kol- κάναμε ολόκληρη συζήτηση με τον sarant πιο πάνω, έχει ήδη απαντηθεί.
Το γράμμα -y στα τουρκικά είναι *σύμφωνο*, οπότε δεν καταλαβαίνω πόθεν προέκυψε το -i και από πού κι ως πού εξομοιώνεται με το -y.

Διακρίνω επίσης μια εμμονή με το να αποδείξεις οπωσδήποτε πως η λέξη κολάι είναι απώτερου αρχαιοελληνικού ετύμου. Δεν είναι. Η συζήτηση για το ότι θα μπορούσε να είναι, ιδίως με τον τρόπο που επιχειρείς να την κάνεις, αντιβαίνει σε κάθε γλωσσολογικό κανόνα.


----------



## Simplizissimus (Mar 13, 2016)

Αγαπητή hellex, αν καταλαβαίνω σωστά, αυτό που θέλετε να κάνετε είναι να συνδέσετε τη νεοελληνική έκφραση «παίρνω το κολάι» με το αρχαιοελληνικό επίθετο «Κωλιάς», που προσδιόριζε αρχικά το ακρωτήριο του Αγίου Κοσμά, στη συνέχεια τις θεές Αφροδίτη και Δήμητρα, και τέλος το ιδιαίτερης ποιότητας χώμα του τόπου εκείνου.

Έχετε δύο εμπόδια να υπερπηδήσετε: Πρώτον, το γεγονός ότι η νεοελληνική έκφραση βρίσκει την ακριβώς όμοιά της (τη σκανδαλωδώς όμοιά της, τολμώ να πω) μορφολογικά και σημασιολογικά στην τουρκική. (Εδώ όποιος έχει εμπιστοσύνη στο ξυράφι του Όκκαμ θα σταματούσε). Δεύτερον, ότι για να αναχθεί η έκφραση «παίρνω το κολάι» σε κάποιαν από τις τρεις σημασίες της «κωλιάδας» χρειάζεται κάποιος μαρτυρημένος σύνδεσμος στη γλωσσική συνέχεια μεταξύ αρχαιότητας και νέου ελληνισμού. Εωσότου βρεθεί κάτι έτσι όπως σας το περιέγραψα, δεν έχουμε άλλο λόγο να ψάχνουμε αλλού.

Κι ένα τελευταίο: επειδή υποψιάζομαι ότι θα σας άρεσε μια ακόμα πιο πολύπλοκη ερμηνεία (ότι δηλαδή η «κωλιάς» ταξίδεψε στη στέπα, διείσδυσε στα παλαιοτουρκικά, επέζησε στη σύγχρονη τουρκική, και από εκεί επανήλθε στην ελληνική ως δάνειο), έρχομαι να σας προλάβω με την παρατήρηση ότι χρειάζεστε ακόμη πιο ασφαλείς και στιβαρές μαρτυρίες προτού διατυπώσετε την επιθυμία σας υπό τη μορφή θεωρίας.


----------



## altan (Mar 13, 2016)

G. Clausson



From the dictionary of Mahmud al-Kashgari
Ong: sağ (right, i.e. opposite of left), kolay (easy) 
Ongay: kolay (easy)
Ongulmak: to be well, to get well (But I don’t know if there is any relation with the above).


----------



## altan (Mar 13, 2016)

Hi hellex,
Palavra responded yr questions about Google translations. In Turkish, there are not words like kolai, kollai. And kolay's root is not kol (i.e arm.). Pls see my reply to thread.


----------



## hellex (Mar 18, 2016)

> In Turkish, there are not words like kolai, kollai


Dear Altan, please do find attached screenshots of the Turkish-Greek translation which I receive for View attachment 5352, View attachment 5353 and View attachment 5354. 
Unfortunately, I don't speak Turkish, therefore, I used the same translator, so to perceive your words written in Turkish. 
I can not figure out why, I receive wrong translation with the aforementioned words. This incident hasn't occurred me, so far, by the use of the same translator for English-Greek and German-Greek words. 
By all means, I accept your citation as correct.



> Για το «Κωλιάς» δεν δίνει απώτερο έτυμο, σωστά;



Ηρόδοτος, Ιστορικά, κεφ. 8, τμήμα κεφαλαίου 96, αναφέρει:
1 ὡς δὲ ἡ ναυμαχίη διελέλυτο, κατειρύσαντες ἐς τὴν Σαλαμῖνα οἱ Ἕλληνες τῶν ναυηγίων ὅσα ταύτῃ ἐτύγχανε ἔτι ἐόντα, ἕτοιμοι ἦσαν ἐς ἄλλην ναυμαχίην, ἐλπίζοντες τῇσι περιεούσῃσι νηυσὶ ἔτι χρήσεσθαι βασιλέα. 2 τῶν δὲ ναυηγίων πολλὰ ὑπολαβὼν ἄνεμος ζέφυρος ἔφερε τῆς Ἀττικῆς ἐπὶ τὴν ἠιόνα τὴν καλεομένην Κωλιάδα· ὥστε ἀποπλησθῆναι τὸν χρησμὸν τόν τε ἄλλον πάντα τὸν περὶ τῆς ναυμαχίης ταύτης εἰρημένοι Βάκιδι καὶ Μουσαίῳ, καὶ δὴ καὶ κατὰ τὰ ναυήγια τὰ ταύτῃ ἐξενειχθέντα τὸ εἰρημένον πολλοῖσι ἔτεσι πρότερον τούτων ἐν χρησμῷ Λυσιστράτῳ Ἀθηναίῳ ἀνδρὶ χρησμολόγῳ, τὸ ἐλελήθεε πάντας τοὺς Ἕλληνας,
Κωλιάδες δὲ γυναῖκες ἐρετμοῖσι φρύξουσι
τοῦτο δὲ ἔμελλε ἀπελάσαντος βασιλέος ἔσεσθαι.​
στο λεξικό (Ε-Ω) τού πατριάρχη Κωνσταντινούπολης Φώτιου, 9ος αιώνας μ.Χ. (R. Porson, Φωτίου τοῦ πατριάρχου λέξεων συναγωγή, Cambridge University Press, 1822), αναφέρει:

κώληβοι γὰρ οἱ ταῦροι. 
Κωλὴν λεκτέον: οὐχὶ ἀκροκώλιον, οὐδὲ κωλεόν· οὕτως Ἀριστοφάνης.
Κωλῆν: κωλέαν. 
Κωλιάς: τόπος ἐν Ἀττικῆι ἐκκείμενος, ὅμοιος ἀνθρώπου κώλωι· ἐν ὧι ἱερὸν Ἀφροδίτης· ἦν δὲ καὶ ναυκληρία. 
Κώληπα: τὸ ὀπίσω τοῦ γονατίου μέρος· ἡ κόξα.
Κωλύμη: κώλυμα· κώλυσις· ἐμπόδιον· ἔστι δὲ ἡ λέξις Θουκυδίδου.​



> Διακρίνω επίσης μια εμμονή με το να αποδείξεις οπωσδήποτε πως η λέξη κολάι είναι απώτερου αρχαιοελληνικού ετύμου.


Δες το συλλογισμό μου. 
Από τη wikipedia αναφέρεται ότι τα βιβλία τού Nişanyan εκδόθηκαν μετά το 2000. 
Διερωτήθηκα, πώς λέγεται τουρκικά το δύσκολο. Επειδή δεν γνωρίζω τουρκικά, μια πρόχειρη μετάφραση τής Γκουκλίτσας (View attachment 5355), μου επιστρέφει "zor". Κάτι δεν μου κολλάει. Τόση μεγάλη μορφολογική απόσταση μιας λέξης από την αντίθεσή της;

Μήπως επιχειρείται το αντίθετο και ενόχλησαν οι αρχαιοελληνικές αναφορές μου; Μήπως με την απλογράφηση οδηγηθούμε σε πλάνη;



> Η ετυμολογία, μας λέει, είναι kolay, εκ της Τουρκικής.


Πού το λέει; Σου υπενθυμίζω ότι και η ετυμολογία που δίνει ο κος Σαραντάκος είναι σχετική με το χέρι.



> Για το θέμα kol- κάναμε ολόκληρη συζήτηση με τον sarant πιο πάνω, έχει ήδη απαντηθεί.


Μα, σου ανέφερα την αρχαιοελληνική λέξη κωλήν που σημαίνει άκρο. Δεν έχω λάβει κάποια σχετική απόρριψη από τον sarant σχετικά με την αναφορά μου αυτή. Επιπρόσθετα, υπάρχουν πολυάριθμες αρχαιοελληνικές αναφορές (το Thesaurus Linguae Greacae, μου επιστρέφει, για το θέμα "κολα" 2.689 εμφανίσεις λέξεων, 12 εμφανίσεις για το "κωλή" και 5 για το "κωλήν") σε ελληνικά κείμενα, διαχρονικά.

Υπάρχει κάποια αναφορά της τουρκικής λέξης kolay πριν τον Ξενοφώντα, τον Αριστοφάνη και τον Πατριάρχη Φώτιο;



> (Εδώ όποιος έχει εμπιστοσύνη στο ξυράφι του Όκκαμ θα σταματούσε).


Αυτό θα πρέπει να μου το ερμηνεύσετε. Ποιό είναι το ξυράφι του Όκκαμ;



> χρειάζεται κάποιος μαρτυρημένος σύνδεσμος στη γλωσσική συνέχεια μεταξύ αρχαιότητας και νέου ελληνισμού.


Αγαπητέ Simplizissimus, σ' ευχαριστώ που με βοήθησες να επικεντρώσω την προσοχή μου σχετικά με τα στάδια τής αναζήτησής μου. Είναι αρκετά ζόρικη αυτή η έρευνα, ειδικότερα, για εμένα που δεν έχω σπουδάσει φιλολογία, αλλά μελετώ την ελληνική γλώσσα από χόμπυ και βλέπω στη λεξιλογία το χώρο που συζητιούνται οι διαφορετικές απόψεις από την οπτική που έχει ο καθένας μας. Δεν έχω κάποια απάντηση, αλλά αυτό, δεν σημαίνει ότι οφείλω να αποδεχτώ για ετυμολογία τής έκφρασης "πήρε το κολάϊ", μία λέξη που ακούγεται περίπου όμοια με την ελληνική λέξη, πού δεν συμπίπτει μορφολογικά, -γιατί όπως είπε η Palavra, το τελευταίο γράμμα είναι σύμφωνο και στην ελληνική θα πρέπει να το αποδώσω με φωνήεν και χωρίς καμμία άλλη διάκριση-, και να ισοδυναμίσω μία φράση ετυμολογικά με μία λέξη, απλά, επειδή σημαίνουν το ίδιο, "κάνω κέϊκ" και "κέϊκ" είναι το ίδιο;.

Όμως, εξακολουθεί να με προβληματίζει, πότε ήταν η πρώτη φορά που αναφέρθηκε η έκφραση αυτή σε ελληνικό λεξικό, καθώς και η ερμηνεία τού πατριάρχη Φώτιου ότι "Κωλιάς" είναι και η ναυκληρία. Επίσης δεν γνωρίζω ακριβώς, ποιά ενασχόληση είχε στην αρχαιότητα, ο ναύκληρος.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 18, 2016)

Πρώτα, μερικά γενικά:

Ένα: Δεν επιμένουμε σε συζήτηση με άλλα μέλη που έχουν δηλώσει ότι είπαν ό,τι έχουν να πουν καλώντας τους ονομαστικά. Γράφουμε ή ρωτάμε ό,τι θέλουμε να γράψουμε και αν ενδιαφερθούν, μας απαντούν.

Δύο: Δεν μπορεί να είναι σοβαρές οι ετυμολογικές συζητήσεις που βασίζονται σε αυτόματα μεταφραστήρια από γλώσσες που δεν γνωρίζουμε. Εδώ γνωρίζουμε ότι αλλάζουν οι σημασίες των ελληνικών λέξεων με τον χρόνο.

Τρία: Η Λεξιλογία είναι ένας τόπος όπου είναι ανεκτές όλες οι _επιστημονικά τεκμηριωμένες_ απόψεις, όχι όλες οι απόψεις γενικώς. Υπάρχει μια διαφορά ανάλογη με το να μας πει ο κύριος Μήτσος ο καφετζής πώς θα πρέπει να χτιστεί μια γέφυρα ή η κυρία Κατίνα η κεντήστρα πώς θα πρέπει να γίνονται οι νευροχειρουργικές επεμβάσεις.

Τέσσερα: Επειδή κανείς εδώ δεν είναι υποχρεωμένος να σπαταλάει χρόνο για να απαντάει σε οτιδήποτε πει ο κύριος Μήτσος και η κυρία Κατίνα, αλλά όλα τα μέλη προσπαθούν να διατηρούν ένα ψηλό επίπεδο, κάποια στιγμή τα εμμονικά και επιστημονικά μη τεκμηριωμένα νήματα απλώς διαγράφονται. Διαφορετικά θα παρέμεναν αστήριχτες και αστείες απόψεις στο σώμα του φόρουμ και θα μπορούσαν να παραπλανήσουν κάποιον επισκέπτη.

Στη συνέχεια, ορισμένα αρνητικά παραδείγματα από το πιο πάνω πόνημα:



> Διερωτήθηκα, πώς λέγεται τουρκικά το δύσκολο. Επειδή δεν γνωρίζω τουρκικά, μια πρόχειρη μετάφραση τής Γκουκλίτσας, μου επιστρέφει "zor". Κάτι δεν μου κολλάει. Τόση μεγάλη μορφολογική απόσταση μιας λέξης από την αντίθεσή της;


Ενώ, ας πούμε, στα ελληνικά που γνωρίζουμε όλοι, το «σκοτεινό»και το «φωτεινό», το «γρήγορο»και το «αργό», το «ελεύθερο» και το «υπόδουλο» είναι μορφολογικά κοντά...



> Υπάρχει κάποια αναφορά της τουρκικής λέξης kolay πριν τον Ξενοφώντα, τον Αριστοφάνη και τον Πατριάρχη Φώτιο;


Μια ερώτηση που προσβάλλει τη νοημοσύνη όλων των μελών. Πρέπει και να εξηγήσω το γιατί;



> Αυτό θα πρέπει να μου το ερμηνεύσετε. Ποιό είναι το ξυράφι του Όκκαμ;


Γιατί δεν ρωτάτε την γκουγκλίτσα;



> Επίσης δεν γνωρίζω ακριβώς, ποιά ενασχόληση είχε στην αρχαιότητα, ο ναύκληρος.


Και γι' αυτό υπάρχουν απαντήσεις, ακόμη και από την γκουγκλίτσα. Και από το ΛΚΝ.



> Δεν έχω κάποια απάντηση, αλλά αυτό, δεν σημαίνει ότι οφείλω να αποδεχτώ για ετυμολογία τής έκφρασης "πήρε το κολάϊ", μία λέξη που ακούγεται περίπου όμοια με την ελληνική λέξη, πού δεν συμπίπτει μορφολογικά [...]


Και όμως, αυτό θα πρέπει να κάνετε εδώ μέσα. Να την αποδεχτείτε. Εκτός αν φέρετε σοβαρά στοιχεία για το αντίθετο και όχι οραματικούς συσχετισμούς στον αέρα. Υπάρχει οπουδήποτε κάτι που να συνδέει τον κωλήνα σας με το κολάι, όπως σας εξήγησε ο simplizissimus;



> Μήπως [...] ενόχλησαν οι αρχαιοελληνικές αναφορές μου; Μήπως με την απλογράφηση οδηγηθούμε σε πλάνη;


Ιδού και το εμμονικό κόλλημα που ανέφερα. Ε, δεν ανάγονται όλα στους αρχαίους ημών προγόνους. Τι να κάνουμε. Η γλώσσα μας έχει εμπλουτιστεί και από άλλους πολιτισμούς με τους οποίους συγκρούστηκε ή συμβίωσε στην ιστορία μας.

Επιπλέον, έχετε την εντύπωση ότι οι κορυφαίοι φιλόλογοί μας, που ασχολούνται με την ετυμολογία επιστημονικά δεν γνωρίζουν τη γραφή της γλώσσας μας σε όλες τις τις ιστορικές παραλλαγές; Συνειδητοποιείτε την αλαζονεία πίσω από μια τέτοια αντίληψη;


----------



## Palavra (Mar 18, 2016)

hellex said:


> Ηρόδοτος, Ιστορικά, κεφ. 8, τμήμα κεφαλαίου 96, αναφέρει:
> 1 ὡς δὲ ἡ ναυμαχίη διελέλυτο, κατειρύσαντες ἐς τὴν Σαλαμῖνα οἱ Ἕλληνες τῶν ναυηγίων ὅσα ταύτῃ ἐτύγχανε ἔτι ἐόντα, ἕτοιμοι ἦσαν ἐς ἄλλην ναυμαχίην, ἐλπίζοντες τῇσι περιεούσῃσι νηυσὶ ἔτι χρήσεσθαι βασιλέα. 2 τῶν δὲ ναυηγίων πολλὰ ὑπολαβὼν ἄνεμος ζέφυρος ἔφερε τῆς Ἀττικῆς ἐπὶ τὴν ἠιόνα τὴν καλεομένην Κωλιάδα· ὥστε ἀποπλησθῆναι τὸν χρησμὸν τόν τε ἄλλον πάντα τὸν περὶ τῆς ναυμαχίης ταύτης εἰρημένοι Βάκιδι καὶ Μουσαίῳ, καὶ δὴ καὶ κατὰ τὰ ναυήγια τὰ ταύτῃ ἐξενειχθέντα τὸ εἰρημένον πολλοῖσι ἔτεσι πρότερον τούτων ἐν χρησμῷ Λυσιστράτῳ Ἀθηναίῳ ἀνδρὶ χρησμολόγῳ, τὸ ἐλελήθεε πάντας τοὺς Ἕλληνας,
> Κωλιάδες δὲ γυναῖκες ἐρετμοῖσι φρύξουσι
> τοῦτο δὲ ἔμελλε ἀπελάσαντος βασιλέος ἔσεσθαι.​
> ...


Από την απάντησή σας καταλαβαίνω ότι δεν γνωρίζετε καν τι θα πει «απώτερο έτυμο». Αυτό που κάνετε, και που το εξήγησε πολύ καλά ο Δόκτωρ στην προηγούμενη ανάρτηση, είναι ακριβώς το ίδιο με το να πάω εγώ σε ένα φόρουμ μηχανικών και να τους εξηγώ πώς χτίζονται οι γέφυρες με βάση το τι βρήκα στο Google. Δεν είναι σοβαρά πράγματα αυτά.

Επίσης, στη γλωσσολογική έρευνα δεν υπάρχει «οπτική». Υπάρχει επιστημονική προσέγγιση. Η δική σας δεν είναι.


----------

